# GINOBILI! He'll be back next season.



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749624679778836480


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Good. Life is more fun with the Spurs in it, and Manu is definitely part of "the Spurs" in everyone's mind.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

He's not a useful player anymore.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> He's not a useful player anymore.


He's useful for making me happy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ha! Another season of listening to the Spurs being praised endlessly only for them to get bounced out of the playoffs


----------

